# special education school in lisbon



## chungnoh

hi dear members,
our family is planning to move to lisbon next Feb. and we need to look up a suitable school for my 17year old son who is autistic. I would be grateful if you could let me know of the general education system in Portugal for these kids. and if any particular school to recommend. Thanx.


----------



## Paul Sard

chungnoh said:


> hi dear members,
> our family is planning to move to lisbon next Feb. and we need to look up a suitable school for my 17year old son who is autistic. I would be grateful if you could let me know of the general education system in Portugal for these kids. and if any particular school to recommend. Thanx.


Hi. In here you will find where the schools are located

APPDA only portuguese

Socrates in english

Thereis anew school in Lisbon area called Escola ABC Real Portuguesa. They use a method used by an amerian school with fantastic results. 

I have copies the part of the text of my internet search

"Turma-piloto terá 10 crianças que serão acompanhadas 25 horas por semana. Primeira escola para crianças autistas do país recorre a metodologia de tratamento reconhecida nos Estados Unidos. Abre a 29 de Setembro no Colégio Campo de Flores, na margem Sul do Tejo.
O nome ainda não foi aprovado, mas a primeira escola para crianças autistas do país deverá chamar-se Escola ABC Real Portuguesa e será uma filial da Escola ABC Real dos Estados Unidos, situada em Sacramento, Califórnia. Foi precisamente aqui que os responsáveis pela abertura da estrutura foram "beber" informação para decalcar o modo de intervenção a aplicar em Portugal. O método chama-se Applied Behavior Analysis (ABA), Análise Comportamental Aplicada em português, e tem provas dadas no acompanhamento a crianças autistas. Antes da escola abrir em território nacional, o próprio presidente da Escola ABC Real dos Estados Unidos, Joseph Morrow, estará no auditório 3 da Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian para falar sobre a metodologia, com sucessos registados, e outros pormenores. A conferência está marcada para 18 de Setembro às 18h00."


hope this helps

Paulo


----------



## chungnoh

Thank you for the valuable info. They will be of great help.


----------



## wennik

Hi I am a deaf communicator that can communicate with British sign language (BSL) does anyone know if BL is similar to Portuguese sign language and if there are any schools for hearing impaired children in central portugal


----------

